# SSD ja oder nein



## trible_d (14. Januar 2011)

Ich bin am überlegen, ob sich eine SSD lohnen würde, wenn sie nur für win7 64 und programme genutzt werden würde? Die frage richtet sich eher an die, die schon eine SSD haben und den tatsächlichen leistungszuwachs beurteilen können.
Ist es möglich im ahci modus weiterhin einen ide brenner zu verwenden?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. Januar 2011)

Ja du kannst den Brenner weiter betreiben. Hol dir auf jeden Fall eine SSD der Performance Gewinn ist enorm. Fängt schon beim Windows Start an geht über Programme die schneller laden bis hin zu einer gesamten schnelleren Reaktion von Windows. Das Arbeiten macht einfach mehr spaß weil die vielen kleinen Wartezeiten weg fallen. Also von mir ne ganz klare Kaufempfehlung.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2011)

Wenn Du Dir ne SSD leisten kannst, dann direkt auch nen SATA-Brenner  Aber ich meine, das mit AHCI bezieht sich nur auf SATA-Ports, oder nicht? ^^

Wegen des "lohnens" ist das immer subjektiv. Klar lohnt es sich im Sinne von "man merkt nen Unterschied" - ob es das einem Wert ist, ist aber ne andere Frage. Ne GTX 580 ist auch ca. 40% schneller als eine GTX 470, das merkt man, aber "lohnen" sich die mehr als 100% Aufpreis? Der eine sagt "ja klar!" , der andere schüttelt nur den Kopf.


Bei ner SSD lädt windows halt spürbar schneller, auch Programme, die auf C: sind, öffnen sich schneller. Spiele, wenn sie nicht auf c: sind, haben da aber nur sehr indirekt einen vielleicht minimalen Vorteil, da windows im Hintergrund ggf. nen Tick schneller arbeiten kann. Wenn Du dafür bereit bist, für 60GB sogar mehr zu zahlen als für eine 2TB-Festplatte, dann tu das. Die Leute, die eine SSD haben, sagen immer, dass sie die nicht mehr missen möchten (so wie Hulkhardy  ) - aber ich tu mich mit den Aussagen immer schwer, da ich nicht mal eben 100€ hab, von denen ich mir überlege "was kaufst Du denn davon jetzt schönes - ne SSD, oder lieber ein schönes Sweatshirt und 1x Essen gehen...? " ^^

Das, was ich ansonsten von den 100€ kaufen würde, möchte ich ja vlt. sogar noch viel weniger missen, bzw. mit den gesparten 100€ kann ich früher etwas kaufen, das mir vlt. wichtiger ist als ne SSD, in meinem Fall zB wäre das ne bessere Graka für ca. 200€ - ich warte lieber 4 Sekunden auf den Start eines Programmes und hab dafür dann auch bei neuen games 70FPS, als dass ich mit 40FPS spiele und beim Öffnen des Programmes nur 1-2 Sekunden warten muss. Bei DEINEM System zB gibt es an sich nix zu beanstanden, was man mit 100-200€ ändern könnte, außer dass Du nur eine 500GB-HDD hast - reicht dir Dir echt?


Hängt also sehr davon ab, wieviel Geld für Dich die mind. 100€ sind. Man kann aber nicht pauschal sagen, ob es sich "lohnt" - auf keinen Fall aber ist es so, dass es Schwachsinn wäre. Man merkt wie gesagt definitiv den Unterschied, aber es ist dann eben doch eher eine Art Luxusprodukt.


----------



## trible_d (14. Januar 2011)

Danke für die schnellen antworten. Ich meine mal gehört zu haben, dass das mit ide nicht so optimal wäre. Aber wenns geht ist das schonmal gut. Ja der preis ist tatsächlich recht hoch, aber evtl zum geburtstag?! Mal sehen. Ich denke dann auch eher an 120 gb, da alles andere mir zu wenig ist. Hätte da an die ocz vertex2 e gedacht. Gibt es bei den 2,5" bzw 3,5" nen unterschied bis auf die größe?

Ps: ich habe im moment eine 500 gig für sys, 2x 1TB für fotos und kopien, und eine  2TB als datengrab. Ich würde die SSD dann für sys und progs nehmen und die 500 gig für spiele. Achso und ne 500gig extern für bilder meiner freundin + eine 160 gig extern zum verstauben


----------



## Vaykir (14. Januar 2011)

jo passt.
IDE musste (und solltest) net benutzen. Im bios vorher auf AHCI stellen und dann erst Win7 drauf packen.


----------



## roheed (14. Januar 2011)

hast du schon mal in meinen SSD thread vorbeigeschaut?
Wenn du dich im 1x1 wiedererkennst solltest du dir eine kaufen.

Wenn warten und ein allgemeines Träges Windows nichts ausmacht kannst du
auch bei einer HDD bleiben.
Klar ist eine SSD noch gewissermaßen ein "Luxusartikel"
Aber war das zu beginn der 3D Beschleuniger Ära und oder quad core
CPUs den nicht genauso?! Und heut hat doch fast jeder eine?
Und genauso wird es mit den SSD auch laufen. 
In ein, zwei jahren wird es eine selbstverständlichkeit sein
das man eine SSD fürs OS verbaut hat. 
In meinen Augen zahlt man bei einer SSD nicht für den speicher 
sondern für die schiere Leistung die dich vom hocker reisen wird!

Da geben Leute 500€+ für ne GPU aus, nur um 10fps mehr zu haben
(die man idr eh nicht merkt, aber bei ner SSD wird rumgegeizt.)

Also meine meinung ist ganz klar,
wenn man die 100€ über hat, kauft euch eine SSD! Kaum ein upgrade bringt so einen 
Leistungschub wie dieses wunderwerk der Technik.


----------



## trible_d (14. Januar 2011)

Das ist echt sehr ausführlich beschrieben in deinem thread. Hört sich sehr aufwendig an gerade das zurücksetzen. Wie langsam kann die platte werden? Wie funktioniert das mit dem trim? Das ist fürmich totales neuland.


----------



## Vaykir (14. Januar 2011)

Das müsste da eigl auch stehen (das mit dem Trim).
Ich würde mal gerne den Quellcode zu seinem ersten Post sehen 
Bestimmt voll übersichtlich^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. Januar 2011)

Auf jedenfall ne SSD. Die SSD ist seid jahren das einzigste Teil, was wirklich Performance gebracht hat (ich rede nicht von Spieleperformance). Möchte sie nichtmehr hergeben


----------



## trible_d (14. Januar 2011)

Sollte ich besser 2.5" oder 3.5" nehmen oder ist das egal? Wirkt sich der leistungseinbruch in der praxis aus oder nur beim benchen?


----------



## Vaykir (14. Januar 2011)

2,5 oder 3,5" is total banane.

mit den leistungseinbrüchen muss roheed gleich was zu sagen, die crucial hat "leider" keine


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. Januar 2011)

egal. Ist nur die Hülle außenrum, innendrin sind die gleichen Chips. Ist quasi nur dafür da, um sie besser zu verbauen. 

Ich würde 2,5" nehmen, die passt überall hin. Bei der Vertex 2 liegt zum Beispiel auch eine Einbauschiene für 3,5" bei.


----------



## stefan.net82 (14. Januar 2011)

Die Antwort auf die Frage, ob sich eine SSD lohnen würde, hängt stark mit dem Verwendungszweck des Rechners und der Platte zusammen. Ich wage zu behaupten, dass der Durchschnitts-User, in Anbetracht der momentanen Kosten einer SSD, hierbei kaum auf seine Kosten kommt. 
Meiner Meinung nach sind, u.a., die paar Sekunden Zeitgewinn beim Hochfahren des Betriebssytem das viele Geld nicht wert.


----------



## Vaykir (14. Januar 2011)

> Meiner Meinung nach sind, u.a., die paar Sekunden Zeitgewinn beim Hochfahren des Betriebssytem das viele Geld nicht wert.



Ich würde eher behaupten es liegt im Auge des Betrachters und ob er sich das finanziell leisten kann. Persönlich würde ich sagen, es lohnt immer.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. Januar 2011)

stefan.net82 schrieb:


> Die Antwort auf die Frage, ob sich eine SSD lohnen würde, hängt stark mit dem Verwendungszweck des Rechners und der Platte zusammen. Ich wage zu behaupten, dass der Durchschnittsuser, in Anbetracht der momentanen Kosten einer SSD, hierbei kaum auf seine Kosten kommt.
> Meiner Meinung nach sind, u.a., *die paar Sekunden Zeitgewinn beim Hochfahren des Betriebssytem das viele Geld sicher nicht wert*.



Hast du schonmal mit einer SSD gearbeitet? Dann wüsstest du nämlich, dass es die gesamte Systemperformance stark anhebt. Das OS ist viel zügiger (quasi ohne Verzögerung) sowie die installierten Progs starten blitzschnell. Das sind gerade wenn man dran arbeitet enorme Zeiteinsparungen. Das der Rechner auch noch schneller hochfährt ist ein positiver Nebeneffekt, auf den ich persönlich nicht soviel wert lege. Genauso wie das Runterfahren, es geht blitzschnell. 

Mit ner SSD merkst du erstmals, wie schnell ein Quadcore-System sein kann. HDD`s sind starke Bremsen und sollten nur noch als Datenlager missbraucht werden


----------



## Vaykir (14. Januar 2011)

> HDD`s sind starke Bremsen und sollten nur noch als Datenlager missbraucht werden



Dein Wort is des Schöpfers Gehörmopet!


----------



## roheed (14. Januar 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> Das müsste da eigl auch stehen (das mit dem Trim).
> Ich würde mal gerne den Quellcode zu seinem ersten Post sehen
> Bestimmt voll übersichtlich^^



glaubs mir...das willst du nicht 

kannst du dir vorstellen wie man da arbeiten muß?!
6 000 Wörter und nur dieses kleine Edit fenster die alle sehen XD
Und die Spoiler sieht man auch nicht, bzw sind alle "offen "  

Hier ein kleiner Vorgeschmack^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaykir (14. Januar 2011)

Dann steig mal auf google Chrome um, da kannste das editfenster größer ziehen


----------



## roheed (14. Januar 2011)

> mit den leistungseinbrüchen muss roheed gleich was zu sagen, die crucial hat "leider" keine



Die leistungeinbrüche existieren bei den Sandforce SSD (Vertex2)
Aber merkt man a) im alltag nie b) nur beim benchen c) betrieft nur das Schreiben d) schreiben = eh nicht wichtig bei ner OS platte


----------



## roheed (14. Januar 2011)

> Dann steig mal auf google Chrome um, da kannste das editfenster größer ziehen


Alteeer...ich glaubs ja nicht...der Kleine hat ja recht 

Danke für den Hinweis, werde wohl umziehn.
Nutzt Chrome nur für YT normal XD


----------



## Vaykir (14. Januar 2011)

Und schneller is Chrome auch noch.
Finds immernoch geil, wie viel leute auf dem lahmarschigen IE rumhampeln. Aber das he nur ne Frage der zeit, bis der wäch is. firefox und chrome sind einfach zu mächtig für MS


----------



## trible_d (14. Januar 2011)

roheed schrieb:
			
		

> Die leistungeinbrüche existieren bei den Sandforce SSD (Vertex2)
> Aber merkt man a) im alltag nie b) nur beim benchen c) betrieft nur das Schreiben d) schreiben = eh nicht wichtig bei ner OS platte



Fetts merci!

Denke dann wird demnächst bestellt  dann les ich mir deinen thread nochmal genauer durch!


----------



## roheed (14. Januar 2011)

Mit dem Firefox bin ich ja auch schon jahre unterwegs und auch immer noch
klarer Favo...Aber das mit dem Fenster Breiter ziehn ist echt mehr als nice bei chrome


----------



## Vaykir (14. Januar 2011)

Ich war auch jahre mit firefox unterwegs, aber chrome hat sich doch als etwas besser erwiesen.


----------



## trible_d (14. Januar 2011)

So hab mein sysstart mal gestoppt. Vom drücken des powerbuttons bis zum vollständigen hochfahren und einwählen ins netz braucht er 2.25 min!

Win7 ist seit nov. 09 drauf


----------



## Vaykir (14. Januar 2011)

Mit der SSD kannste die 2 vor dem komma wegnehmen


----------



## Nyuki (14. Januar 2011)

Ohne SSD geht ja gar nicht mehr mannnnnn


----------



## trible_d (14. Januar 2011)

Da bin ich mal gespannt. Bis mitte feb. wird sie dann laufen


----------



## faibel (14. Januar 2011)

Also ich bin von einer MomentusXT auf eine Vertex2 umgestiegen und war .. naja .. erst mal enttäuscht. Lag aber wohl daran dass selbst die XT beim booten und bei meinen häufig genutzten Anwendungen schon richtig reingehauen hat und sogar teilweise Anwendungen schneller läd (Thunderbird z.b.).
Vom Feeling her im normalen Betrieb tun sich die beiden Laufwerke nichts (wenn die XT "angelernt" ist). Anwendungen sind auf beiden LW fast instant geladen. 
Die SSD setzt sich jedoch bei Installationen oder Schreiboperationen generell ins rechte Licht, da sieht dann die XT nur noch die Rücklichter. Auch wenn Anwendungen länger nicht genutzt wurden und aus dem Cache gerutscht sind hat man wieder die HD-Typischen Wartezeiten.

Je nach Nutzerprofil kann die XT aber ein feines und relativ preisgünstiges Laufwerk sein.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. Januar 2011)

Ja diese Hybridplatten sind auch keine schlechte Erfindung und @roheed meinte mal das sie vielleicht die Zukunft sind, echt schwer zu sagen. Aber so ein Teile mit einer 60GB als Cache gekoppelt mit einer 1TB HDD könnte schon interessant sein.


----------



## roheed (14. Januar 2011)

> So hab mein sysstart mal gestoppt. Vom drücken des powerbuttons bis zum vollständigen hochfahren und einwählen ins netz braucht er 2.25 min!



Vom einschalten des Knopfes bis zum voll einsatzbaren Windows vergehen 
bei guten neuen systemen mit einer SSD weniger als 30s !!! (heut wieder mit i7 2600k gemessen)

Ein Nokia X8 braucht länger zum Booten lol


----------



## Tobucu (14. Januar 2011)

SSD ist schon toll. Hab mein Betriebssysteme und ein zwei Spiele drauf.
Mann merkt den Geschwindigkeitszuwachs deutlich.
Jetzt wo die bezahlbar werden hol ich mir eine noch eine 2te.
Als Datenspeicher bleiben die HDD´s in einsatz.


----------



## trible_d (17. Januar 2011)

Reichen 60 gig für windows7 und treiber?


----------



## thom_cat (17. Januar 2011)

locker und leicht.


----------



## Vaykir (17. Januar 2011)

für windows ja, für die treiber nicht mehr 

Doch klar, das geht! sind zwischen 20 und 25gb.
dh programme solltest du auch alle auf die ssd mache (winrar, internet browser etc).


----------



## trible_d (17. Januar 2011)

Wenn ich mir die festplattenauslastung so anschau, dann ist es echt erschreckend wie viele programme mit ihrem cache die festplatte vollmüllen.


----------



## thom_cat (18. Januar 2011)

und gerade da gibt die ssd noch einen guten schub.


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (18. Januar 2011)

SSD Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

wenn man das nötige kleingeld besitzt!


----------



## KaterTom (19. Januar 2011)

Naja-an dem Performance-Schub den ein solches Teil bringt gibt es sicher keinen Zweifel!
Auch ich habe erstmal gejubelt. Aber nur 3 Monate! Dann hat sich meine OCZ Vertex 2 120GB von jetzt auf gleich, von einer Sekunde auf die andere, verabschiedet. Ohne jegliche Vorwarnung!! Mittags sagte mir "SSDlife" noch, dass die SSD bis November 2020 halten würde und Abends war sie dahin! SSD wurde im Bios nicht mehr erkannt, auch ein wechseln des Ports und des Kabels haben nichts gebracht, das Teil war hin.
Worauf ich hinaus will: Ein gesundes Misstrauen und eine tägliche Datensicherung wären beim Einsatz einer SSD wohl angebracht. Und ein zusätzliches Windows auf HDD.


----------



## Vaykir (19. Januar 2011)

Datensicherung bei ner SSD?
da is doch eh nur win7 + programme drauf ^^
da brauchst nix sichern.


----------



## thom_cat (19. Januar 2011)

erstmal grundsätzlich: allen programmen, die irgendwelche smart werte auslesen, kann man nicht trauen. da gibt es noch keins, die da wirklich gut auslesen können.

und eine ssd kann natürlich auch defekt gehen, das passiert aber mit einer normalen hdd auch.
ist also nicht ungewöhnlich, nur ärgerlich.


----------



## KaterTom (19. Januar 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> Datensicherung bei ner SSD?
> da is doch eh nur win7 + programme drauf ^^
> da brauchst nix sichern.



Ja eben: +Programme! Browser, Lesezeichen, Add-Ons- alles futsch.
Spielstände die ja auch im persönlichen Ordner gespeichert werden- auch hin.
@thom_cat: Das Ärgerliche daran ist nicht nur der Defekt an sich, sondern dass es im Gegensatz zur HDD ohne Vorwarnung geschieht.Klar, HDD's gehen auch kaputt aber wenigstens mit Ansage.


----------



## Vaykir (20. Januar 2011)

> Ja eben: +Programme! Browser, Lesezeichen, Add-Ons- alles futsch.



OMG! Wie schrecklich. Dauert 3min, dann sind alle Lesezeichen +Addons wieder drauf.

Speicherstände lasse ich als Argument gelten, aber das andere is doch Quark, kannste doch so schnell wieder installieren. Das ja wohl echt kein Akt.

Aber jedem das Seine. Das einzige was mich tierisch beim neuaufsetzen eines Systems nervt, sind die Creative Treiber (bzw PAX/DK). Glaub ich kauf mir ne Xonar...


----------



## trible_d (20. Januar 2011)

Die creative ist nicht wirklich komfortabel


Hab mir jetzt die vertex 2 60 gb gekauft. Win kommt die nächsten tage drauf.


----------



## thom_cat (20. Januar 2011)

die xonar ist schon nicht schlecht  aber das nur nebenbei ...


----------



## Vaykir (20. Januar 2011)

Wenn die treiber con creative laufen, dass sind das die mächtgsten sie ich kenne und sau gut.
aber hab jetzt jahrelang creative und muss mal was neues testen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. Januar 2011)

In sachen Klangqualität ist die Xonar schon besser. Wenn du allerdings viel wert auf Gaming-Features legst, dann wäre eine Creative besser.


----------



## trible_d (20. Januar 2011)

Also irgendwie dauert die win 7 installation ewig.


----------



## thom_cat (20. Januar 2011)

wie lange bist du denn schon dran?


----------



## Lexx (20. Januar 2011)

da passiert ja auch vieles mehr als nur die daten 
der dvd auf eine ssd/hdd zu schreiben..

immer diese ungeduld..


----------



## trible_d (20. Januar 2011)

Hm bestimmt 20 min ist aber grad fertig geworden. Hier hat mal einer was von 9 min geschrieben.


----------



## trible_d (20. Januar 2011)

Lexx schrieb:
			
		

> da passiert ja auch vieles mehr als nur die daten
> der dvd auf eine ssd/hdd zu schreiben..
> 
> immer diese ungeduld..



Lol ich bin nicht geduldig, desshalb ssd


----------



## Lexx (20. Januar 2011)

"papier" ist geduldig, schreiben kann man
alles was die buchstaben hergeben.

ungeduld ist aber eine äußerst schlechte 
eigenschaft.


----------



## trible_d (20. Januar 2011)

Lexx schrieb:
			
		

> "papier" ist geduldig, schreiben kann man
> alles was die buchstaben hergeben.
> 
> ungeduld ist aber eine äußerst schlechte
> eigenschaft.



Stimmt!


----------



## trible_d (20. Januar 2011)

So nun nach dem ersten bench komme ich auf 190mb lesen und 95mb schreiben im seq. Kann das sein?gebencht mit as ssd benchmark. Habe alles nach anleitung von roheed gemacht. Achja zugriffszeit 1 ms.


----------



## roheed (20. Januar 2011)

ladet doch einfach die screens hoch 
mit der aussage kann man nichts anfangen...aber es kann sein ja


----------



## thom_cat (20. Januar 2011)

ja, kann sehr gut hinkommen.


----------



## trible_d (20. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (20. Januar 2011)

alta^^werf den mist AMD treiber wieder runter...
die werte sind teilweise grauenhaft, 
vorallem der 4k und die zugriffszeit


----------



## trible_d (20. Januar 2011)

ich hab nur den chipsatztreiber drauf! welchen treiber soll ich denn installieren?


----------



## roheed (20. Januar 2011)

jo den chipsatzttreiber meine ich...
brauchst keinen installieren, 
der von Microsoft ist besser (meistens) bei den AMD boards!
Hau den runter, den rest sollte windows machen.

bench dann nochmal, solltest fast doppelt soviele punkte haben danach


----------



## trible_d (20. Januar 2011)

Ok man lernt nie aus ich test des dann später noch.


----------



## trible_d (20. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke!!!


----------



## Vaykir (21. Januar 2011)

größer hast ds bild net bekommen waS?^^
wenn du das ausschneidest und in paint neu ein fügst, musst du am rand den kasten kleiner ziehen, sonst ist der rest (wie jetzt) weiß...


----------



## trible_d (21. Januar 2011)

Ja ich weiß. Beim nächsten mal


----------



## roheed (21. Januar 2011)

jo jetzt sind die werte I.O.!

Das man so ein riesen bild nicht einbinden sollte ist dir ja jetzt auch klar ^^


----------



## trible_d (21. Januar 2011)

Aber den herstellerangaben entspricht des eigentlich nicht mal annähernd. Naja mit der geschwindigkeit (gefühlt) bin ich dennoch zufrieden.


----------



## roheed (21. Januar 2011)

da ich schon wußte dass das kommen wird, 
schau dir mal den post an...stell CDM so um 
dann kommst auf die hersteller angaben

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/2602784-post12.html


----------



## trible_d (21. Januar 2011)

Du bist ein fuchs! Liegt ja auch irgendwie auf der hand, so unbedarft wie ich mit den ssd's noch bin. Aber ich finds wirklich top, wie du einem mit rat und tat zur seite stehst!!


----------



## roheed (21. Januar 2011)

> Du bist ein fuchs


Echt?! Also wenn ich so runterschau seh ich eigentlich nen menschen  lol



> Aber ich finds wirklich top, wie du einem mit rat und tat zur seite stehst!!


Jo mach ich doch gerne 
Und wenn man sich schon seit monaten nur noch mit SSD befasst 
gibt es fast nichts mehr was man nicht schon gesehen hat ^^

Also noch viel spaß mit deiner SSD. Ich hoffe du bist auch so begeistert von wie wir


----------



## thom_cat (21. Januar 2011)

mit dem bench atto würdest du auch die passenden werte bekommen.


----------

